# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Журнал безопасности.

## alexr66

Здравствуйте!!!
на компьютере при загрузке винды при вводе данных учетки появляется сообщение "Журнал безопасности переполнен, возможен вход только администраторам". Когда перезагрузишь с учетки админа - все нормально. Выключили комп на выходные и опять такая штука. Подскажите что сделать чтобы такого не повторялось и почему вообще это произошлоИ? Винда ХР

----------


## Cheechako

> Подскажите что сделать чтобы такого не повторялось и почему вообще это произошло...


По рекомендациям умных людей (пример): "_Когда журнал безопасности переполняется, система по умолчанию пускает только администратора. Выход - настроить ротацию журнала безопасности.
Входим под администратором, открываем Панель управления - Администрирование - Просмотр событий. Далее правой кнопкой на объекте "безопасность" - открываем свойства.
В поле "по достижении максимального размера журнала" ставим "затирать старые события по необходимости"._"
Естественно, не помешает посмотреть причину переполнения журнала.

----------


## bukdub

здравствуйте

Извините за беспокойство вам, наверное, все надоели с подсчетами-расчетами..., но все-таки. Если я хочу заказать по предоплате журнал №4 заказным письмом вместе с журналами №1№2№3, то мне отправлять 920 руб или 620256=876 руб. Или это уже мелочи... отправлять 920?

----------


## master13

> Здравствуйте!!!
> на компьютере при загрузке винды при вводе данных учетки появляется сообщение "Журнал безопасности переполнен, возможен вход только администраторам". Когда перезагрузишь с учетки админа - все нормально. Выключили комп на выходные и опять такая штука. Подскажите что сделать чтобы такого не повторялось и почему вообще это произошлоИ? Винда ХР


Если у тебя несколько компьютеров и используется Active Directory, создай групповую политику с настройками из #2 поста. Таким образом тебя перестанут дёргать все юзеры по утрам.

----------


## alexr66

> из #2 поста


что это означаетИ?

----------


## master13

> что это означаетИ?


Второе сообщение в этой теме от пользователя Cheechako.

----------

